# Mechelen - Anderlecht



## Football Bet World (Oct 13, 2017)

In an interesting match between the teams of Mechelen and Anderlecht are coming out. The hosts play quite a bit and expect to win today and bring one of the big surprises in the championship. Guests are a typical team from the first half of the table, rarely admitting shoots and winning almost all games. Guests are also favorites for the title of the country. The team has scored victories in its last two games and many bookmakers say it is expected today. I'm expecting an interesting fight with many positions in front of both doors.
Prediction : BTTS


----------

